# Super Diablo Blanco



## stevewilsonreptiles

OK guys this is my first post ever anywhere, so go easy on me!! I own and operate Steve Wilson Reptiles in Ontario Canada and until now we really haven't had much to brag about. This beauty hatched out last fall and i wanted to make sure she is what i thought before i started showing her off too much because she was a long long long shot lol. Her parent where both Mack Snow het. Diablo Blanco... So anyways here is what we are so proud to intrudce and we believe it may be the only one in existance (for now) the Super Snow Diablo Blanco along side her cluch mate a Total Eclipse.

Pinky













































All feedback is appreciated!!


----------



## gazz

Based on the nose of the Super snow looking one, It's just that a Super snow Poss-HET Talbino,Eclipse,Blizzard.

The second one you'll have to prove to be a Super diablo blanco. Coz it could be one of two morph. Based on the perants, Either a, Super diablo blanco-(Talbino eclipse super snow blizzard), Super snow Blazzing blizzard-(Talbino blizzard super snow).


----------



## stevewilsonreptiles

yes i will have to prove her because i dont thinkthere will be any visual difference between ssbb and super diablo nut i do think the the clutch mate is a total eclipse, either that or the best super i have ever made... what does everyone else think??


----------



## gazz

stevewilsonreptiles said:


> i do think the the clutch mate is a total eclipse, either that or the best super i have ever made... what does everyone else think??


There's a small chance she could be, But a leo expessing eclipse more often than not, Express a white wasked nose like below, 
Note the differance between the pictures below and yours.

Total eclipse(Eclipse super snow). (NOT MINE).


----------



## Big Red One

gazz said:


> The second one you'll have to prove to be a Super diablo blanco. Coz it could be one of two morph. Based on the perants, Either a, Super diablo blanco-(Talbino eclipse super snow blizzard), Super snow Blazzing blizzard-(Talbino blizzard super snow).


Gazz - could it not also be just a 'normal' Diablo Blanco showing a solid eclipse eye? Or Mack Snow Diablo Blanco showing the same ? 

Mack to Mack doesn't necessarily mean a Supersnow outcome does it ! ?


----------



## gazz

Big Red One said:


> Gazz - could it not also be just a 'normal' Diablo Blanco showing a solid eclipse eye? Or Mack Snow Diablo Blanco showing the same ?
> 
> Mack to Mack doesn't necessarily mean a Supersnow outcome does it ! ?


True could be : victory:.


----------



## stevewilsonreptiles

i will know for sure next year what they are, i plan to breed them with my dreamsicle. But i have never seen a super with white legs and sides that wasnt an eclipse..... And im pretty confident that 'pinky' is a super regardless of wheather the eclipse is present, she is hitting 35g now and she isnt showing any signs of color at all.... either way im quite pleased!!


----------



## pigglywiggly

pinkys very nice.

if she was a normal diablo blanco wouldnt her eyes glow red in the pics?


----------



## stevewilsonreptiles

her eyes are a very deep red, they where alot more vibrant when she was young. It isnt rare at all to see very dark tremper eyes.... though the brighter the better!! Thanks for your comments


----------



## pigglywiggly

my db`s have very dark ruby tremper eyes, but they shine bright red in photos.
hers look black like a supersnow, could be the photo though


----------



## stevewilsonreptiles

yes those are the best of about 500 photos lol my camera is crap, ill see if i can find a better picture of her eyes from when she was younger...


----------



## Carnuss

I like the way the albino doesn't have red eyes.


----------



## Big Red One

Carnuss said:


> I like the way the albino doesn't have red eyes.


It does have red eyes, it's physically impossible for an albino to have black eyes, so albinos with solid eyes will always have red ones. Some look almost black as they are very dark.
One of the issues with correctly ID ing 'White leos' is that if they have solid red eyes you can't be sure why! Supersnow albinos have them, eclipse based albino based morphs have them. Add 'snow' into the mix and although you may have a best guess only test breeding will prove it all.


----------



## stevewilsonreptiles

thats exactly right big red, and pinky has very very dark ruby red eyes, as dark as they come... If it is a super diablo then it would make sense becasue the billizards have dark eyes, the eclipse trait and super snow eyes all in one animal... But ill have to wait until next year to prove this hypothisis.


----------



## Big Red One

Yeah, interesting times Ste!

All part of the fun, I like the mystery ones best! :2thumb:

I have several provers this season, it makes any future plans more exciting.

Good luck with them anyway....: victory:


----------



## stevewilsonreptiles

Thank you very much!

And good luck with proving your guys out: victory:


----------



## Slurm

i like pinky, but i really doubt that the second one is expressing eclipse.

Its seriously not often i agree with gazz, however in this case i too have not seen a super expressing eclipse without a visual white nose.

I bred a SSEE last year and she had a massive white nose....

I would bet quite a bit shes not....


----------

